# Devotional Systematic Theology



## Michael (Mar 5, 2005)

Anyone know of a solid work of systematic theology with a more devotional slant? A friend of mine commented recently that Hodge and Berkof seem too academic for his tastes. I suppose he is looking for something more in the vein of Calvin's style, which is very devotional and Christ exalting.


----------



## Shane (Mar 5, 2005)

I have a devotional commentary on James by John Blanchard called Truth for Life which I think is quite OK. I dont know if he has any other commentaries.

If anyone has a critique on him I would appreciate it as I dont know too much about him, but like I say I thought it was pretty good. Better than William Barclay as from what I understand he is a Universalist.

PS. Pleasantly surprised today to meet guys who have been in SA where did you learn Afrikaans?


----------



## turmeric (Mar 5, 2005)

Owen is always excellent that way, but it's volumes & volumes...


----------



## Michael (Mar 5, 2005)

Yes indeed. Owen can be tough sledding for some, I think he's genius. Never read Blanchard. Does he have a systematic work?

I haven't yet been to South Africa, Shane, but I would love to go some day. Spent some time across the pond in India though.


----------



## Shane (Mar 5, 2005)

Great so where did you learn a bit of our local Afrikaans?

I dont know of a systematic work by him, but just reading this one book of his, and in all honesty have not read any of his others. But like I say I have been impressed to me it seems solid and for a guy who wants something basic to read I feel its OK.

Would apreciate any other opinions on him though, like I say I have not read much on him only this one book


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Mar 5, 2005)

A'Brakel's, The Christian's Reasonable Service. It's 4 Volumes, but both theologica, practical, and pretty readable.


----------



## Michael (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puritansailor_
> A'Brakel's, The Christian's Reasonable Service. It's 4 Volumes, but both theologica, practical, and pretty readable.



Thanks, I'll pass it on.



> Great so where did you learn a bit of our local Afrikaans?



I just rearranged the letters.... :bigsmile:

From: ek het ook hulle almal gekry
To: look there, huge lerky llama (with a 'k' left over)


----------



## Shane (Mar 5, 2005)

"ek het ook hulle almal gekry"


Boy am I slow I thought you wrote this part yourself didnt fully get the lerky lama bit


----------



## DTK (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Shane_
> I have a devotional commentary on James by John Blanchard called Truth for Life which I think is quite OK. I dont know if he has any other commentaries.
> 
> If anyone has a critique on him I would appreciate it as I dont know too much about him, but like I say I thought it was pretty good. Better than William Barclay as from what I understand he is a Universalist.
> ...


John Blanchard is basically a Reformed Evangelist. Prior to the calling of R. T. Kendall to pastor Westminster Chapel in London, Blanchard was offered the pastorate there which he declined. He's also written a very good little evangelistic book titled, _Right With God_. I had the pleasure once of riding to the airport with him to see him off back to London. We had a delightful conversation. He is a good man.

Blessings,
DTK


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Mar 5, 2005)

Second recommendation for a` Brakel. The only objection is that it is four volumes. On the other hand, it would doubtless be some of the best money he ever spent...


----------

